# Dog bike trailer



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm looking at getting a trailer to take our dogs with us behind the bike. I wonder if anyone can recommend a decent one that doesn't cost an arm and a leg as I'm not even sure if my dogs will like it!

It needs to be able to carry up to 40kg weight. I've had a look on ebay and saw one that looks good for about £50 but the price is almost too cheap so I worry about it's construction.

Any help would be appreciated.

Dawn


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm going to shamelessly bump this...someone must have a trailer for their pooches!! :lol:


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

PM sent.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Have a look at this thread:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-120001-.html

or this one:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-111815-dog.html+trailer


----------



## veron (Apr 18, 2010)

Message deleted.


----------



## veron (Apr 18, 2010)

Re our PMs, photo attached showing the part that attaches to the rear bike wheel.


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

We just used a kids one for our old dog.

Loads of them on e-bay. If it will hold a couple of kids it will have no probs with dogs. Ours also folded up pretty small and was quite lightweight. We dragged it along paths in the hills - no problems.

Here's an example -

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/KIDS-BIKE-TRAILER-/250999537740?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item3a70bd004c

Paul


----------



## feeblecat (Jul 17, 2009)

*Dog trailer*

We have the cheapie version from ebay. Construction is fine but we made a few mods ourselves on it to suit. Firstly, we didnt think the base was very sturdy or comfy for the dog so sorted that with a bit of thin plywood cut to size and put on top. Dogs bed then goes on then dog lol! Secondly, the front opening had to be either fully open or fully closed and our dog didnt like being trapped in so we cut a hole for his head to look through and that settled him. We have used ours often and for fairly long cycle runs. Dog is happy to run alongside us for a few miles (we dont go fast and cycle only off-road) then goes in trailer. He dictates when and if he needs the trailer. He is 10 years old and has arthritis and a heart murmer and still likes to run about but knows when enoughs enough.


----------



## veron (Apr 18, 2010)

Dawn: Thanks for PM.

I first set up the trailer, without wheels, in my lounge with a dog bed and towels inside. Then threw biscuits to encourage dogs in and out. No problems, even with the little older nervous one. Did the same outside my home with wheels on, and took them for very short rides. Did similar outside motorhome on first rally, riding around the bumpy grass field. Didn't take long before they couldn't wait to get in it. Springer lays in it if left outside motorhome. 

Sometimes it's easier for the dogs to enter/exit through the rear opening rather than the front opening.

I also use it as a transporter to take them somewhere safe to run around. Occasionally, the springer runs alongside if on quiet country roads, especially up hill! Up a busy town steep hill, I get off and walk, using the throttle to pull the bike and dogs up the hill. I did once venture off too far, and ran out of battery!

The main reason I bought it and the electric bike was so that I could go sightseeing around towns without having to leave the dog in the motorhome (not being one of the privileged with free bus passes)!  But I've not used it much for that yet. Bit worried about if there is anywhere safe to leave the bike and trailer, even if locked, when wanting to have a walk.

Note: re the photo above, the hole needed a bit of filing to make it slightly wider to fit onto the rear wheel of the electric bike.


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your comments....all very encouraging. We've bit the bullet and ordered one which should be here this week. Now the fun will begin...I just hope I can get them in it so I will try what you suggest Veronica.

Thanks again everyone!!


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

In our shopping center we have a 'build a bear shop' you can buy a teddy and stuff it, then you buy clothes to dress it up with.

I often pass this shop and think how this odd this would seem to people who live with poverty everyday, people who are short of clothes for their family, while we are dressing up stuffed bears, in best clobber.

I wonder how they would view 'doggy trailers' !?

did I miss a step here, don't you just need a lead?

neill 
:?


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

I think you have missed a step Neil, we want the trailer because often we will take the bikes for a 3-4 hour ride and there is no way our 14 yr old dog would be able to run or even walk beside us for that distance. 

It allows us to have them with us and not leave them in the mh and that's got to be a good thing. They'll still get plenty of exercise because quite often we find the perfect place for them to just have good runs along the way.


----------



## feeblecat (Jul 17, 2009)

*Dog trailers*



bubble63 said:


> In our shopping center we have a 'build a bear shop' you can buy a teddy and stuff it, then you buy clothes to dress it up with.
> 
> I often pass this shop and think how this odd this would seem to people who live with poverty everyday, people who are short of clothes for their family, while we are dressing up stuffed bears, in best clobber.
> 
> ...


........in our case our dog is young at heart but unfortunately not in limb! He still loves the outdoors, loves a run, and is not yet ready for a life in his bed. A dog trailer allows him to continue a full outdoor life. Contrary to what a lot of folk think a dog trailer is rarely used for the owners benefit or because the dog is lazy/being pampered.


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

dawnwynne said:


> I think you have missed a step Neil, we want the trailer because often we will take the bikes for a 3-4 hour ride and there is no way our 14 yr old dog would be able to run or even walk beside us for that distance. It allows us to have them with us and not leave them in the mh and that's got to be a good thing. They'll still get plenty of exercise because quite often we find the perfect place for them to just have good runs along the way.


Ok that sounds reasonable

I too am guilty of 'dressing the bear'
we have 4 tv's
we have an apartment abroad, in a poorish country, while others struggle.

It just made me think a little more when I saw these pointless, dressed up, bears, 
or have I missed another step?

neill
:?


----------

